# Adding an ITT Custom Cable Car Sound Module to the PCC



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I just installed an ITT sound module with a custom sound program provided by George at ITT Prodcuts.  The module has cable car sounds with added trolley bells.  All the wiring tucked up very nicely between the plastic body and the frame.  The video is 1 minute long with the PCC on stationary rollers. 
 
As long as there is power to the PCC, the sound will play in a continuous loop.  I've used the ITT sound modules for many of my smaller, continuous running 'bashes/trollies, etc. and find them very good for these applications. 
 
Power wires tapped off the track pickup
 








 
Sound module mounted on the front underside of the PCC.  If you'd like the sound, the model is listed on the chip.
 








 
The speaker is mounted on the back underside. Neither are visible when the trolley is running.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting Stan. The bell sounds a little to much like a cat bell. No indication of the trolley making a moving sound from stop to start. Later RJD


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ... The way I run the PCC, it's not necessary to have start or stop sounds. I just turn it on and let it run and run and run.









The module is $34,95 compared to a $200 Phoenix... I have Phoenix for many applicatons but for this one $34.95 is OK for me..


----------

